# Beautiful Quilts



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Check out this link....some beautiful quilts and some free patterns. I love the Sea Life ones. 

http://members.aol.com/CHasenbach/indexeng.html


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

OMG< sooooooooooo beautiful!! My ds5 would go nuts over the dinosaurs!

I've not tried quilting, actually I'm intimidated by it, but man-o-man I'd love to be able to do this stuff.

Reese


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Those quilts are so neat. I couldn't believe the free patterns. I would have expected some of those to cost a lot.
Joanie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I loved the garden collection. Are any of those patterns free now?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes, the octopus and fish.....just save (tells you how to download it) it to your computer.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Seriously fantastic stuff there.

Now, another fabric art I want to try.

Angie


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

I so want to learn how to do that!!!


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

WOW! Such imagination and talent! 
 

I am SO envious! lol


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful free quilt patterns

http://www.quiltinaday.com/eleanorandcompany/freepattern/default.asp


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I Would Love To Be That Talented


----------

